# HELP! finished my micro scale MDMA batch with new PMK but dont smell properly, whta ive done wrong?



## IM BATMAN (Jul 4, 2022)

so, folowed all the steps, all was very very good, step by step with success... the last step, cristalization by distilling-(evaporate the IPA / xylene with HCL) , the crystals came up, sticked in the bottom, but very very brown... then when allowed to evaporate, tried to wash with acetone , and just a small of brown colour went away, but the big problem is the smell...dont smell like safrole, in fact smell like xylene, just a few , but smell like xylene...

the cristals i put on heated IPA in saturated to see what size of crustals i get tomorrow , i have to say that the melting point is correct 100% , and the yiels was EXACT as described in the old rhodium recipe, all was PERFECT , UNLESS THE SMELL AND COLOUR.

i have to say that the new pmk , the wax one never give a perfect yellow clear oil as old one, this new KETONE will be brown...tried all to clean but it seems its just dark brown per se, so i suppose the very brown crystals are ok ...but PLEASE!! HELP ME WITH THAT SMELL, There something i missed? how can get rid of the xylene? just evaporating is not enough?

tnx in advance


----------



## William Dampier

Drying and recrystallization can help in theory. Do u have a foto?


----------



## IM BATMAN

William Dampier said:


> Drying and recrystallization can help in theory. Do u have a foto?



William Dampier
tried all , dried correctly , even under vacuum with calcium chloride, and recrystallized after washing in boiling acetona...and nothing.... i suppose must be that new wax .... it smelles like a "candy" only after conversion to MDP2P has a slight sassy smell..


----------



## gyq0514

hey bro im trying to play with mdma
i can get the pmk from china but im just not sure which one should i get 
can you pls share me a cas number of the new pmk youve used ? 
thank you so much !


----------



## IM BATMAN

gyq0514 said:


> hey bro im trying to play with mdma
> i can get the pmk from china but im just not sure which one should i get
> can you pls share me a cas number of the new pmk youve used ?
> thank you so much !



gyq0514all theactual CAS works... i replied you in the private message u sent me


----------



## William Dampier

For purifity, you can use a bisulfite adduct, we will post a video how to do this.


----------



## IM BATMAN

William Dampier said:


> For purifity, you can use a bisulfite adduct, we will post a video how to do this.



William Dampierthe final product are very good, made a TLC , bur the problem is the very dark colur of the result...is not due to impurities per see...acetone washing does nothing.... and the smell issue got fixed after recrystallization in saturated water.
hope this system you mention can help with the colour , my cristal is almost black, but perfect in purity.


----------

